# Short ears?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Does anyone have their maltese in short ears?

I am taking Poppy to a full-on puppy cut, and was thinking about taking his ears and face short as well. I think it might make him look more puppy-like and not so serious looking all the time.

If you do have your baby with short ears, please post pics as well! :thumbsup:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy just got a cut that is similar to what you described in face and ears. Yes, he looks lile a puppy :wub:

Wait a min - will post the picture here


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Tucker has short ears!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

My favorite hair style on my boy, Snowy :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Beautiful pics, Kat!
I love how Snowy always looks like he's smiling! 
Because he is one happy fellow!


Jules, I keep Tucker's ears super short,
like a young pups ears who has no length yet.
He looks really youthful.
I can't wait to see how you have Poppy cut!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the pics! I'll print them and take them to Yvonne next Friday.

A couple of things have made me go this direction. First, he just hates being brushed. Next, I think that his long ears pull down his face. Anybody that sees his photos laugh, because he looks like a mad/sad old man. :HistericalSmiley:

I just think he will look happier and more puppy-like with the shorter face and ears.

I am going to grow out his legs, just right at his feet. His legs will be cut very short like his body, but he will have little bell-bottoms at the ankle/paw area of his legs.

I *think* I/he can handle me just brushing his feet. rayer:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh all those babies pics are soooooooooooo cute.

Here's my little Leo :wub:









Good Luck I think you will love it and your baby will too :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh loving these boys with their short ears and face :wub: and I can't wait to see Poppy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Anybody that sees his photos laugh, because he looks like a mad/sad old man. :HistericalSmiley:


Not the mad/sad part comment here, but an old man was what people where telling me when seeing Snowy's picture in his long coat.

The longest I grew Snowy's coat was in 2008. 
This is the same dog as of the above:w00t: People were telling me that Snowy reminded them of the white bearded guy in "The Lord of the Rings" and the other one in "Harry Potter" 









But I think that Snowy was super handsome with long coat :wub: His coat is very, VERY, silky. Crystals coat isn't as silky as Snowys but it was also soft and fine. I loved them both in long coats. 








I loved the overall look, BUT having said that, short coat is perfect for my malts because they can simply go messy with little work afterwards from *my side* lol  I do have a lot to do and the last thing I would want is to not allow them to have fun because I don't have the time to deal with grooming them afterwards. So we stay short  and they still look adorable. yup, for sure more puppy like than the long coat


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> he just hates being brushed.


oh then tell Poppy that he is gonna love having his coat short :chili:

I hope you will post some pictures after next Friday  oh and it is always nice to have a before picture too. Can't wait to see :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I definately like the shorter ears. I think it makes them look more puppy like. All of mine have the short ears.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynda's babies are so cute with their short ears! I want to kidnap them all!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos of your darling with the short ears!

He will love it, for sure!

Alexandra :wub:

Thanks for sharing all the pretty photos of your malts with the short cuts!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy has shorter ears in my sig pic. They've grown out a bit, but still not long.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I cut Secret's ears short a few weeks ago.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, here's the before picture. As you can see, Poppy looks like a mad/sad old man. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pics. Soo cute. I think the longer beard makes them look older. Ears less so, but of course a true puppy cute would include all of those  Looking forward to seeing the cut you do.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

I love the short ears its like a bob hair cut!!!!

I'm getting JoJo cut again on the 6 dec and getting the cute ear cut !!!! 

I love the long legs and the long tail which he has. He has hair like his Dad its gorgeous and doesn't mind being brushed which is great. The fluffs on here are so adorable I'm in love with them all  x x


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the shorter ears when they have a shorter cut too. Can't wait to see Poppy afterwards. He's a cutie pie either way.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter has short ears and I love it!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

*!*

Okay, let's see if this works.

Here is Poppy's new cut ... and I have to say he looks as cute as can be!! :wub:

You don't have to be a Facebook person to view the pics!

Poppy's new haircut - 11/11/11 | Facebook

Thanks for all of the pics and ideas ... I just love the new look! :aktion033: The pics do not do him justice ... but he hates the camera! LOL

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Julee he looks so precious! They did an excellent job on his cut. I love the straight line chin cut. I bet Poppy will be MUCH happier too ~ limited grooming is a beautiful thing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Love it----no old man here!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to say that when I got up this morning and looked at him ... he is soooooo stinkin' cute!! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, he is a doll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!! So adorable!!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

He is such a handsome little fellow! :wub:
And I like how you had her style his legs, looks nice & sleek.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Canada said:


> He is such a handsome little fellow! :wub:
> And I like how you had her style his legs, looks nice & sleek.


Thanks! We're going to let his hair grow from the ankles down, where it looks like he has little bells on his feet ... and keep the rest of him short! :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I uploaded a few more pics just a bit ago:

The boys today - 11/12/2011 | Facebook

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Julee -- he is definitely the picture of "cuteness", imho. He looks soooooooooooo adorable with the short ears.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Julee -- he is definitely the picture of "cuteness", imho. He looks soooooooooooo adorable with the short ears.


I can't stop playing with his itty--bitty ears ... they're just so cute!! :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Definitely not mad/sad looking! They are both so cute! All those pics are great! Love the jammies for sure!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Well there u are Poppy :wub: I missed seeing this. 

I totally love it :wub:


----------

